# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Dwarf Clayfish

## Dscheng

Hi all,

Is dwarf clayfish ok with planted tank? Mix with guppies, tetra and platy.

----------


## alanchow76

Clay fish cut other shrimps due to fighting with food,
last week one of my buyer got it.
I have kept them with fishes OK.
But slow moving ones like goldfsihes
will be their next meals.

----------


## ZIr

I used to have like 3 dwarf crayfish in my 5g planted nano together with cherry shrimps and neon tetras. The neon tetras slowly ended up being their food(saw them munching the dead fish especially on mornings). And will also will attack moulting shrimps. I have discarded 2 of the orange ones. But this one I somehow just can't bear to let go  :Confused:

----------


## Dscheng

Wow is this even dwarf clayfish? Or the normal big blue clayfish? Very swee le.

----------


## Mookie

> I used to have like 3 dwarf crayfish in my 5g planted nano together with cherry shrimps and neon tetras. The neon tetras slowly ended up being their food(saw them munching the dead fish especially on mornings). And will also will attack moulting shrimps. I have discarded 2 of the orange ones. But this one I somehow just can't bear to let go


Have to be careful when buying "dwarf crayfish" some LFS just put them as dwarf crayfish but those buggers will GROW. Best to ask the staff whether they are CPO, cos I think that's the only really dwarf crayfish and comes in orange. At seaview it's labelled as dwarf but those become huge with time.

----------


## Mookie

CPO are fine with those fishes as they occupy different level of the water. Just make sure, you don't have Co2 or else will harm the crayfish shell

----------


## Dscheng

> Have to be careful when buying "dwarf crayfish" some LFS just put them as dwarf crayfish but those buggers will GROW. Best to ask the staff whether they are CPO, cos I think that's the only really dwarf crayfish and comes in orange. At seaview it's labelled as dwarf but those become huge with time.


I saw at Y618. display at the shell near the cashier. Two for 10 bucks. Is that the real dwarf crayfish?

----------


## Mookie

You have to keep an eye out, I believe at Y618 they have various types of that shelf, I think their Mexican dwarf crayfish CPO is $6 for one. Still best to get advice from the staff

----------


## Mookie

I recently bought my CPO from Y618 also.

----------


## Dscheng

> I recently bought my CPO from Y618 also.


Will they destroy plant??

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Will they destroy plant??


I've kept them in a planted tank before... while they don't seem to bother tougher plants like anubias or java ferns, they did munch on some of my mosses and other small leaved plants (could see them pluck the leaves and chew on them), so thats something to look out for.

----------


## wooty100

I have came up with another nano 10l tank. This has 3 guppies and 2 yamatos in it. I saw orange dwarfs crawfish at CRS haven for $10eac and very tempted. I wondered if yamato will be pincer to death ?

----------


## Dscheng

$10 for one pc is too expensive for dwarf crayfish. I brought a packet of 5pcs for $15 from seaview. Like $3 each! Btw, crayfish kill one of my Otto. N tear off my guppy tail. Lol destroyer!
crayfish will prey my Yamato too. Is just that my yamato run very fast. Btw mine is 2FT tank. Guess nano is small. No much hiding place.

----------


## wooty100

Is the orange kind from mexico? Lol so violent

----------


## Dscheng

Ya Mexican.

----------


## Dscheng

Some photo on my dwarf crayfish. I find them very cute la. I keep 5 of them in my 2FT planted tank. So far they only attack guppy, maybe their fin is long. I have 3 RCS and 2 yamato shrimp, but they seem dont bother about them.


One of the dwarf trying to climp up lolz.

Feeding time !! Timid dwarf quickly run away. But when they are really hungry, they will snatch the food and run away. 

Trying to prey on Tetra !! Fat hope, my tetra all obese and powerful.

Dwarf give up on preying..

----------


## ZIr

> Wow is this even dwarf clayfish? Or the normal big blue clayfish? Very swee le.


Hi, yes, it's a dwarf crayfish. I've had it since Oct 2014. Initially when I bought it's shrimp size like pic attached. It has molted several times since then to become like this colour. Do note it's not always 100% blue. Depending on age and molting stage it may transition from dirty blue with brownish specks to greenish and if you're lucky to very nice blue. It just molted again and color now is greyish blue(more grey than blue).

Btw bro, I see those stones in your tank with those whitish lines. You may want to take them out. Had bad experience with them before where the crayfish died when halfway molting.

Lastly, yes, these crayfish no matter how dwarfish are opportunist hunters. My neon tetras always ended up in their jaws. Having better luck with Boraras bridgitea now. No deaths so far since mid Jan when I bought 3 to control my seed shrimp infestation.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Usually if these dwarf crayfish manage to grab a fish or shrimp, it is usually already too ill or weak and can't swim/jump away (which means the crayfish is helping to clear up dying/dead carcass in advance)... or the fish are sleeping/resting near the substrate or plants at night and the dwarf crayfish managed to sneak up on them and grab them (quite rare but it happens).

Either way, its just part of the joy of keeping crayfish... watching them grab and eat prey using their claws.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dscheng

> Hi, yes, it's a dwarf crayfish. I've had it since Oct 2014. Initially when I bought it's shrimp size like pic attached. It has molted several times since then to become like this colour. Do note it's not always 100% blue. Depending on age and molting stage it may transition from dirty blue with brownish specks to greenish and if you're lucky to very nice blue. It just molted again and color now is greyish blue(more grey than blue).
> 
> Btw bro, I see those stones in your tank with those whitish lines. You may want to take them out. Had bad experience with them before where the crayfish died when halfway molting.
> 
> Lastly, yes, these crayfish no matter how dwarfish are opportunist hunters. My neon tetras always ended up in their jaws. Having better luck with Boraras bridgitea now. No deaths so far since mid Jan when I bought 3 to control my seed shrimp infestation.


 Wa that is a really small crayfish !! Where u get it from? Blue lobster and Red colour Mexican dwarf crayfish is common. What happen to the whitish line rock?

----------


## Mookie

> Usually if these dwarf crayfish manage to grab a fish or shrimp, it is usually already too ill or weak and can't swim/jump away (which means the crayfish is helping to clear up dying/dead carcass in advance)... or the fish are sleeping/resting near the substrate or plants at night and the dwarf crayfish managed to sneak up on them and grab them (quite rare but it happens).
> 
> Either way, its just part of the joy of keeping crayfish... watching them grab and eat prey using their claws.


yeah I thought No Way they could get smaller fishes like tetra, Endlers etc cod just seem too fast. But when those fishes sleep at night hahah they sink near to the substrate and there's the crayfish chance to own lol

----------


## Dscheng

This morning i was excited to see one of my CPO finally mold !! It had been restless since 2 days a ago. Finally get to see it shell !


Before molding, you see its shell so hard and red.


The shell !


After molding, it seem like still sleeping when i take a picture of it.

----------


## ZIr

> Wa that is a really small crayfish !! Where u get it from? Blue lobster and Red colour Mexican dwarf crayfish is common. What happen to the whitish line rock?


C328, at corner near cashier there. Alternatively, you keen to adopt mine? I'm doing a new aquascape and it'll take a while before I can put these guys back in. I've got 2 btw. Saw the smaller one prowling this morning. The bigger one probably hiding somewhere. The whitish line rock release minerals I think that cause the crayfish problems to moult.

----------


## ZIr

> Either way, its just part of the joy of keeping crayfish... watching them grab and eat prey using their claws.


Quoted for the truth UA! I sometimes play a mini tug of war with them using carcass of a dead neon tetra to try get them out of their hiding spot  :Laughing:

----------


## wooty100

I jus gotten 2 cpo at c328 at $5 eac. They are cute,shy and yet aggressive

----------


## Dscheng

> Quoted for the truth UA! I sometimes play a mini tug of war with them using carcass of a dead neon tetra to try get them out of their hiding spot


Tks HBK16 for the pair of blue CPO !! Haha currently they are very shy.. mostly hide into my plant. But the colour is dark grey at the moment. Hopefully when they mold, it will be blue !!

----------


## BFG

Guys, its moulting, not molding.

----------


## Dscheng

Look what i saw yesterday ! They are actually hugging together? During the 'hugging' process, no much sign of struggling. Is it mating? lolz
The other CPO is actually blue colour, i adopt it from HBK16.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, thats mating process... blue + red crayfish = what color would be the offspring?

----------


## wooty100

One of my CPO died yesterday. Could sense the impending deaths when my guppies fry swimming around it and it was not interested in catching them.

----------


## Dscheng

I just notice that one particular CPO is very big. Like 6 to 7cm, I am worried that it is not a CPO. Anyone can help to confirm?

----------


## Dscheng

> Yeah, thats mating process... blue + red crayfish = what color would be the offspring?


I don't know le.. I never separate that out. Will it eventually lay egg?

----------


## Dscheng

> One of my CPO died yesterday. Could sense the impending deaths when my guppies fry swimming around it and it was not interested in catching them.


Ya it happen to me too. One of my CPO died while molting

----------


## IrvineChen

My crayfish hate plant.. and 100% uproot all the plant in my 2 feet... As a result, shifted him over to a 45 cm x 30 cm x 20 cm empty tank with internal filter... 
And now, he give me a new problem is that he climb out of the tank often.. 4 times within this month..

----------


## wooty100

What do CPO eat?

----------


## wooty100

I have been dropping pellets shrimps eat but i think its interest is average.

----------


## ZIr

> Look what i saw yesterday ! They are actually hugging together? During the 'hugging' process, no much sign of struggling. Is it mating? lolz
> The other CPO is actually blue colour, i adopt it from HBK16.


Wow, first time I see this! Is the left side the bigger one I gave you? Wonder what colour the offspring will come out. 

Bro, paiseh why the colour not blue anymore, hopefully it will be blue again after moulting. Err.. maybe you can feed it dead shrimp/ guppies etc. I recalled the bigger one loves to feed on carcasses.

----------


## ZIr

> I have been dropping pellets shrimps eat but i think its interest is average.


Bro, no need to worry so much about their feeding. I rarely see mine eat either but they moult and grow steadily no problems.

----------


## ZIr

> My crayfish hate plant.. and 100% uproot all the plant in my 2 feet... As a result, shifted him over to a 45 cm x 30 cm x 20 cm empty tank with internal filter... 
> And now, he give me a new problem is that he climb out of the tank often.. 4 times within this month..


Doesn't sound like dwarf crayfish to me. Dwarf crayfish tend to leave healthy plants alone. Yours sounds like the regular bigger ones that I used to catch from Yishun Dam. They will try destroy everything including their tank mates and all of them are 'Mas Selamat' wannabes, in the end I had to remove tall hardscapes and lay them flat.

----------


## Dscheng

> What do CPO eat?


They basically eat everything. Usually i feed them with shrimp food / algae pellet, sometime it eat dead fish too. lolz.

----------


## wooty100

Nice. I was wondering if u guys have water parameters required for CPO? I had one died and the surviving one i would like it to survive n breed soon

----------


## ZIr

> I just notice that one particular CPO is very big. Like 6 to 7cm, I am worried that it is not a CPO. Anyone can help to confirm?


Nice intense colouration bro. Should be the Mexican dwarf but 6 to 7cm. Hhmmm.. do you happen to play fighting spiders when young? maybe this could be your '1st King'  :Jump for joy: .

----------


## Dscheng

Sorry for the low quality.

----------


## Dscheng

When giant dwarf meet the real dwarf lolz.

----------


## wooty100

Lol they will fight?

----------


## Dscheng

> Lol they will fight?


Ya usually they fight for a while only. Needless to say, the bigger always the winner lolz.

----------


## wooty100

Lol i went c328 on Monday no cpos. Only a couple of juveniles, 2cm nia

----------


## Dscheng

> Lol i went c328 on Monday no cpos. Only a couple of juveniles, 2cm nia


Actually juveniles also good. Start from small. I think seaview is selling. U might check it out. 5pcs for $15.00 or 2pcs for $8.
Y618 is one pc for $6, two pc for $10.00

----------


## Dylan Chin

Looking to get a few dwarf crayfish with shrimps after my crayfish R.I.P but I think that is gonna take awhile  My current humble setup uploadfromtaptalk1425440020442.jpg

----------


## wooty100

Dylan ur crayfish hiding inside dont look dwarf?

----------


## Dylan Chin

Its not dwarf crayfish, I got 2 in my 1.5ft tank, one in barrel and one behind the driftwood. Both normal red crayfish, accidentally buy 2 female 😂. When both of them die, I'll get dwarfs.

----------


## Dscheng

Yours is the real lobster ar? Got so easy to die meh? I thought they are quite hardy one. You must well give away and post in forum.

----------


## wooty100

Gosh. Lol i think u can cook it liao.

----------


## Dylan Chin

I don't think its the real lobster leh, and they are quite hardy so not so easy die. Got one from k&K at $4 and one from OTF at $5. I have them for about 1 month only 😂

----------


## ZIr

> When giant dwarf meet the real dwarf lolz.


Wow bro.. that's really King Kong size man. Now I starting to doubt if it's really dwarf crayfish lol! But so far it hasn't destroyed any of your plants right?

----------


## ZIr

> Looking to get a few dwarf crayfish with shrimps after my crayfish R.I.P but I think that is gonna take awhile  My current humble setup uploadfromtaptalk1425440020442.jpg


That's a scaring looking barrel :Surprised: . Where did you get it from?

----------


## Dylan Chin

> That's a scaring looking barrel. Where did you get it from?


C328! Quite cheap, about $8?

----------


## Dscheng

> Wow bro.. that's really King Kong size man. Now I starting to doubt if it's really dwarf crayfish lol! But so far it hasn't destroyed any of your plants right?


Ya lo.. around 6 to 7cm le.. CPO got this big one meh? I also doubt. If it grow anything more than 10cm, guess i going to buy a breeder box liao. Ya no far it still quite gentle. No sign of destroying my plant.

----------


## wooty100

Gotten 2 for $8 at seaview. Comes in a pack of 2. Surprising mild never fight in the pack. Put them into tank with another dwarf and it was eager to pick fights with the newbies

----------


## wooty100

feeding a dead blue diamond shrimp to one CPO

----------


## exotic_idiot

> I used to have like 3 dwarf crayfish in my 5g planted nano together with cherry shrimps and neon tetras. The neon tetras slowly ended up being their food(saw them munching the dead fish especially on mornings). And will also will attack moulting shrimps. I have discarded 2 of the orange ones. But this one I somehow just can't bear to let go


Very beautiful blue crayfish... 
Is your background black too?
I just bought 2 on last thursday, keep hiding inside my plants :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

i had separate this crayfish. For sure it is not a CPO. Look at the size, easily 8-9cm.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Where did you brought yours? And how much?

----------


## exotic_idiot

I actually got 2 cpo from C328 for $10 but now left 1.
I will also observe mine, see how big will it grow too :Grin:

----------


## Dscheng

orange vs blue !

----------


## Dscheng

> I actually got 2 cpo from C328 for $10 but now left 1.
> I will also observe mine, see how big will it grow too


 Seaview selling a pkt of 5 CPO for $15.

----------


## ZIr

> Very beautiful blue crayfish... 
> Is your background black too?
> I just bought 2 on last thursday, keep hiding inside my plants


Thanks Bro, I have no background paper in my tank btw. The background in the pic is actually part of DW hardscape. 

Yes, if I recall, mine also tend to hide when just introduced into the tank. They started showing more of themselves a few weeks later  :Smile:

----------


## ZIr

> orange vs blue !


Wah bro, that's a really nice blue but not mini type right? Non destructive crayfish as well?

----------


## Dscheng

> Wah bro, that's a really nice blue but not mini type right? Non destructive crayfish as well?


Erm, definitely not CPO. I think destructive type lolz. This morning, i found the blue in my common toilet, what the heck !! And it still surviving, but show sign of weakness. Not sure how it can survive without water for few hours !

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Seaview selling a pkt of 5 CPO for $15.


I'm not sure whether C328 and seaview their source is it the same?
Too much price difference. 




> Erm, definitely not CPO. I think destructive type lolz. This morning, i found the blue in my common toilet, what the heck !! And it still surviving, but show sign of weakness. Not sure how it can survive without water for few hours !


You kept them in your toilet? How they manage to climb out of your tank???
Bro check your air tube or pipings see any links if they can use it to climb out a not?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just wondering, are the packets of crayfish available at C328 or Seaview specifically labelled as "CPO"? or are they just blank bags with only prices written on them?

----------


## Dscheng

> Just wondering, are the packets of crayfish available at C328 or Seaview specifically labelled as "CPO"? or are they just blank bags with only prices written on them?


It show mexican. Lol. Btw I kept my tank in the living room, somehow rather the blue one escape through the sponge filter and crawl all the way to toilet. When I wake up I saw..tio chua haha.

----------


## Dscheng

UA,

Luckily my Gex slim 450 has a top cover, i am worried about the lighting. Although my plant is java moss, not really a demand plant. but will the top cover affect the growth of the java moss?

----------


## wooty100

Seaview packed them 2 by 2. Once i went, they packed them in 4s and 5s. Surprising those packed together seemed harmless and wont fight

----------


## ZIr

> Erm, definitely not CPO. I think destructive type lolz. This morning, i found the blue in my common toilet, what the heck !! And it still surviving, but show sign of weakness. Not sure how it can survive without water for few hours !


This one confirmed trained personally by Mas Selamat bro!  :Evil:  But not to worry, it's still ok as long as it's not dried out. I guess the humidity in your toilet kept it alive. The wild crayfish I caught illegally before at Yishun Dam also escaped and next morning when I found him in my balcony in between 2 potted plants was still alive but very weak. It went on to live and kill the other 2 crayfish in the tank over the next month!




> Just wondering, are the packets of crayfish available at C328 or Seaview specifically labelled as "CPO"? or are they just blank bags with only prices written on them?


Seaview's labelled as 'Dwarf Mexican' if memory serves me. The ones at C328 no label at all and are much smaller and some with greyish blue coloration than the ones from Seaview.




> UA,
> Luckily my Gex slim 450 has a top cover, i am worried about the lighting. Although my plant is java moss, not really a demand plant. but will the top cover affect the growth of the java moss?


No need to cover bro. My Fluval Spec V also had cover but I removed as it's like diffusing the light somewhat and I needed my fan to blow more surface area. I think your 'Mas Selamat' climbed up your intake filter pipe on the left and used that nearby black wire somehow to hoist itself out. If you cover and still have those things on the left, if your cover is light enough, I believe the same crayfish can still escape. They seem to have good memory, why don't you put that same blue crayfish back and observe how he's trying to escape. He'll probably retrace the same route  :Razz:

----------


## exotic_idiot

At C328 they are label just 5 and individual pack.

----------


## wooty100

Anyone has female from seaview? It is hard to check cos they are too young n plastic abit tough to see

----------


## mdm

think the large one is the orange crayfish?

when young and small, they really look like CPO... can be mistaken easily

last time i also bought wrongly before





> When giant dwarf meet the real dwarf lolz.

----------


## mdm

once i also caught my CPOs mating... 

got a curious fish peeping them some more Lol

----------


## wooty100

yesterday my CPO died. Nothing was abnormal. It has molted 3 -4times over the months. The only variable was that i introduce more livestocks to the tank. It was a community tank with guppies adults and frys, nerite snail, dory and 2 neo fire reds

----------


## Dscheng

> yesterday my CPO died. Nothing was abnormal. It has molted 3 -4times over the months. The only variable was that i introduce more livestocks to the tank. It was a community tank with guppies adults and frys, nerite snail, dory and 2 neo fire reds


It happen to my planted tank too. No reason, just suddenly die.

----------


## wooty100

My CPO all from c328 n seaviews. Not superior in colour and their grade is akin to cherry shrimps to fire red. Anywhere else i can select and buy better colours?

----------


## wooty100

uploadfromtaptalk1428327187109.jpg
My new cpo

----------


## Dscheng

> uploadfromtaptalk1428327187109.jpg
> My new cpo


 Nice, just one only? Erm, my CPO all died ! U know what ! My blue crayfish yesterday from my breeder tank, jump into my planted. It rip off my 2 CPO into half. This morning, i saw how come all shrimp chewing the half body of my CPO !! So sad !

----------


## ZIr

Same blue crayfish that escaped into your Toilet bro Dscheng?

----------


## ZIr

> once i also caught my CPOs mating... 
> 
> got a curious fish peeping them some more Lol


Oooh just saw this.. that's ermm.. very interesting mating position  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Dscheng

> Same blue crayfish that escaped into your Toilet bro Dscheng?


Yes ! Sorry to say that, your CPO also one of the victim. I lose a few guppies, CPO and shrimp too. So deadly !

----------


## wooty100

I got the CPO with berries from 1 LFS. Paid a premium over it. Happy and thinking i could see babies over the next wk or so (as claimed by lfs owner), but to my dismay, the eggs were dropped within a few days in my com tank. Recently i see , the remaining egg(s) were gone and she return to being a normal cpo. No babies found.  :Sad:

----------


## ZIr

> Yes ! Sorry to say that, your CPO also one of the victim. I lose a few guppies, CPO and shrimp too. So deadly !


No worries, it happens. But sounds like this blue crayfish of yours is quite a character! Keep and raise it well. Always interesting to read your crayfish adventures.  :Well done:

----------


## ZIr

> I got the CPO with berries from 1 LFS. Paid a premium over it. Happy and thinking i could see babies over the next wk or so (as claimed by lfs owner), but to my dismay, the eggs were dropped within a few days in my com tank. Recently i see , the remaining egg(s) were gone and she return to being a normal cpo. No babies found.


Sad to hear that wooty. Was at C328 yesterday to see if they have any blue cpo, auntie ask me why so popular until no stock. Now past 2 weeks only left the regular orange cpos :Exasperated:  If you manage to see some please PM me hehe. Bought a nice butterfly crowntail instead for a hagen tank where I'm trying to grow hydro pandan plants.

----------


## Dscheng

> Sad to hear that wooty. Was at C328 yesterday to see if they have any blue cpo, auntie ask me why so popular until no stock. Now past 2 weeks only left the regular orange cpos If you manage to see some please PM me hehe. Bought a nice butterfly crowntail instead for a hagen tank where I'm trying to grow hydro pandan plants.


Haha, so popular because of this thread? Haha, C328 got sell normal blue crayfish like mine deadly. By the way, i saw seaview selling Sky blue lobster, it look small to me, i am not sure whether is CPO a not.
It causes $28 lo. Anyway my deadly blue crayfish, i throw inside my office predator tank. Inside got 3 angle fish, few gourami, couple of SAE.

----------


## Dscheng

Hbk bro, yesterday i saw at Y618. I not sure whether it is CPO blue. But i doubt so. Look small to me.

----------


## ZIr

Thanks bro! will check it out.

----------


## Dscheng

My CPO can co exist and live peacefully with the Malayan shrimp. Still can see many shrimplet, not sure CPO will eat them a not.

----------


## ownu4free

> Haha, so popular because of this thread? Haha, C328 got sell normal blue crayfish like mine deadly. By the way, i saw seaview selling Sky blue lobster, it look small to me, i am not sure whether is CPO a not.
> It causes $28 lo. Anyway my deadly blue crayfish, i throw inside my office predator tank. Inside got 3 angle fish, few gourami, couple of SAE.


This is normal red claw crayfish aka cherax quadricarinatus right? Mine grow until damn big. See one of my threads

----------


## ZIr

Took too long for C328 to restock, was getting impatient so I gambled and bought the 2 Baby Blue Pearl Lobster 2 weeks back from Y618 as they looked tiny. I purposely chose the 2 smallest ones (smaller than medium sized cheery shrimps in fact) in the tank. Now I have a sinking feeling these are not 'dwarf' types. Over 2 weeks, am not sure how many times these 2 molted as I didn't even get to see their shed skin but they are these size now

Just for comparison, when initially bought they were the size of that bottom right cherry shrimp



Nice blue colour though, closeup of 1 of them. This one actually looks purplish blue to my eye but not sure why it's not showing in camera. Perhaps I need to go for an eye checkup!

----------


## Dscheng

Nice !! But is it aggressive? Seem like it can live with your CRS and RCS?

----------


## Dscheng

> This is normal red claw crayfish aka cherax quadricarinatus right? Mine grow until damn big. See one of my threads


Yes pal, same as you ! But mine top part start to turn blackish.. not so nice colour as yours? Do you know what happen? I feed it with Sera crayfish food.

----------


## ZIr

> Nice !! But is it aggressive? Seem like it can live with your CRS and RCS?


It's mildly aggressive just like CPOs at the moment, but so far the shrimps are lightning fast to get out of their way. I'm just worried when they get bigger, they might mess with my plants especially my easily fractured mini pelias.

----------


## Dscheng

The colour really look like CPO. So u confirm it is not CPO?

----------


## wooty100

Really look like cpo.

----------


## Dscheng

> It's mildly aggressive just like CPOs at the moment, but so far the shrimps are lightning fast to get out of their way. I'm just worried when they get bigger, they might mess with my plants especially my easily fractured mini pelias.


 HBK, ytd i went to Y618 again. This time the baby lobster sold out, but i saw another tank with big blue adult. Maybe your is really not CPO. My guess only haha.

----------


## ZIr

I think so too based on their coloration. It's too uniformly blue. The C328 blue cpos had some brownish streaks amongst their blue spots. 

For the Y618 variant, the blues are constant while one of them has got purplish streaks somemore  :Huh?: . Still trying to figure out how to capture the purple on camera. Strange that the normal blue appears blue on camera but not the purple.

----------


## ZIr

> Really look like cpo.


Wooty! long time no see man. You the same wooty in the close FB group that fed organic broccoli to your shrimps right?

----------


## wooty100

Lol! Hi hbk16 u are? Add me in fb lol

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I guess the only way to know if the blue ones are CPO would just be to wait until they grow larger. If they stay at 5cm size, then you've got the smaller CPO type species... if they continue growing larger, then you've got one of the bigger crayfish species.  :Very Happy: 

Btw, i was at GC clementi branch recently and noticed that they sell blue CPO (the tank label specifically mentioned that they will only grow to 5cm size), the ones i saw seem to vary in color hue between light blue, dark blue and also dark purple.

----------


## ownu4free

might be procambarus alleni too.

----------


## ZIr

That's interesting, might have to find time to go check out the blue cpos at GC Clementi then. Anyway this time I can show the difference between the 2 blues. Deep bluish purple on the right.



Closeup



Found out that I had to move my planted lights backwards to get more saturation on the colour of this guy.

----------


## ZIr

My new dwarf blues. They're extremely shy. Finally managed to get a shot of them late at night. I didn't recall them being these dark colored when I bought them from GC Clementi though. Must have molted or maybe it's my camera



Closeup

----------


## atwin

Hi hbk16,
Are you keeping your CPOs with shrimps? How big is your tank? Do they fight?
I am also thinking of adding shrimps to my CPOs tank. Hee.. trying to find friendly tank mates.

----------


## ZIr

Hi atwin, yes, I'm keeping those 2 blue cpo dwarf crayfish in 2ft medium planted community tank with shrimps, 2 zebra otos, some boraras brigatae and 2 indostomus paradoxus.

To be honest, they aren't shrimp friendly nor fish friendly. If given the chance, they will snap at my shrimps/ fishes but the shrimps usually have fast reflexes if this does happen and my shrimps/ shrimplets have enough plants to hide/ forage amongst so no visible casualties so far. However I can't say the same if the shrimp/fish is old/ weak etc. 

In my opinion, the only shrimp friendly tank mates are common Otocinclus. Even then, my opinion is starting to waver as I just visited a hardcore shrimp breeder a few days back at his flat and I didn't even see Otos nor snails in his tanks. 

So it depends what you want to keep.

----------


## Dscheng

Power la bro ! Nice Blue CPO ! How much you get it from GC?

----------


## atwin

Thanks for the information hbk16. 
Yeah i do noticed they tried to grab my tetras and corys as and when possible. Perhaps i will consider about it before adding shrimps. Maybe i will add malayan shrimps.

----------


## Dscheng

CPO are opportunist. They will try to eat whatever they caught. I don't think they can catch tetra as it really swim fast. Last time, my CPO can co exist with cherry shrimps and even malayan.
They still dine together.

----------


## atwin

True. They will even climb the plants and trying to grab anything within their range. 
Sadly.. i can't my 2 cpos when i returned to my office. I only can find 1 molted shell. The horror was my tank was covered with algae as i was away for 2 weeks and my colleague had forgotten to switch off my light!

----------


## Dscheng

> True. They will even climb the plants and trying to grab anything within their range. 
> Sadly.. i can't my 2 cpos when i returned to my office. I only can find 1 molted shell. The horror was my tank was covered with algae as i was away for 2 weeks and my colleague had forgotten to switch off my light!


Oh mine, you should buy a timer plug cheap cheap analog only cost 8 bucks. That is what i do in my office tank.

----------


## atwin

Yup. I think i should. I was busying scrapping off the algae off the walls. I did a head count and couldn't find 2 corys and 2 cpos.. really no idea where are they. I do have 3 golden aglae eaters but they doesn't seem to eat the algae... 
Likely i will be dropping by a LFS soon to get nerite snails/ottos/sae.. 
It was such a heart breaking sight especially when i couldn't find my cpos.

----------


## Dscheng

Golden? Is it chinese algae eater? If yes, that is the worst community fish, it will attack other fish until it die. What kind of algae you facing? GSA? Yup those 3 type of algae eater is quite efficient, however i feel that SAE is not that efficient. SAE prefer fish food that algae. Although some say SAE is the only fish that eat black blush algae.

----------


## ZIr

> Power la bro ! Nice Blue CPO ! How much you get it from GC?


$6 per pc. Why you want me to give away to you arh? Lai, Your PRL for these 2. :Blah:

----------


## ZIr

> True. They will even climb the plants and trying to grab anything within their range. 
> Sadly.. i can't my 2 cpos when i returned to my office. I only can find 1 molted shell. The horror was my tank was covered with algae as i was away for 2 weeks and my colleague had forgotten to switch off my light!


Didn't switch off lights for 2 weeks?!? Oh my god. Got picture of the tank?

----------


## atwin

Hi dscheng, this is one of the 3 algae eaters. I have gotten them from Seaview and it only labelled as algae eater. So far they have been good and seldom chase other fishes. 
I have also attached a picture of the current state of my tank. It was so hairy on the driftwoods in the centre piece. What is the type of algae and which algae eater would be good?

Hi hbk16, I have no idea how long has the light been switched on and it was in a terrible state when i returned to my desk this morning. I just couldn't find the 2 CPOs who were the initial inhabitants. 

Any advise what should I do now? I have scrubbed off the algae on the wall. 

IMG_20150618_162723.jpg1.jpg

----------


## revilo

hi all, reviving this old thread!

where else can i get dwarves aside from C328 and Y618?

the Y618 dwarf cray small tank was very dirty, stuff floating around... so i din buy any.
bought a few from polyart at C328. 

wondering where else sell?

----------


## bazz

I saw some at the Pet Safari / Pet Centre at Serangoon NEX

----------


## bazz

> hi all, reviving this old thread!
> 
> where else can i get dwarves aside from C328 and Y618?
> 
> the Y618 dwarf cray small tank was very dirty, stuff floating around... so i din buy any.
> bought a few from polyart at C328. 
> 
> wondering where else sell?


Actually saw some at Neo Kim Sue (NKS) at Kovan. Color wasn't as deep as the ones at NEX tho. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## revilo

> Actually saw some at Neo Kim Sue (NKS) at Kovan. Color wasn't as deep as the ones at NEX tho. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Ah great thanks! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk

----------


## Xizt3nd

Hi, Pros. Where can I get cpo orange? Pricing? Or anyone wanna get rid of 1 can also let me knw. TIA

----------


## nibiew29

C328 has them in the buckets by the floor on the sides. $3 for each. Last saw them about a week ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Xizt3nd

Is it cpo dwarf or jus normal crayfish? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## nibiew29

The ones in the buckets are cpo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

